# مطلوب تعليم برنامج ماستر كام



## ENG-COOL (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هل يوجد كتاب تعليم ماستر كام بالعربي 
أو ممكن أي أحد يعرف مكان فيه دورة علي هذا البرنامج في جمهورية مصر باللله يرشدني إلي هذا المكان يإخواني لأني محتاجه جداً جداً


----------

